# My granddaughter, Peyton



## Al33 (Sep 10, 2004)

Not quite 7 months old, she will likely have to undergo surgery for a swollen gland in her throat. The way I understand it, the gland is there at birth but goes away as the baby ages. In peyton's case, it did not go away and has become enlarged. The doctors said it is rare, but occurs often enough they know how to treat it.

Peyton has been seen by several physicians and is due to see the surgeon this coming Tuesday.

Thank you in advance for the prayers I know I can count on from my Woody's brothers and sisters in Christ.

Al


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 10, 2004)

we are with your family Al.

Jim


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 10, 2004)

Said a prayer for little Peyton.  She will be fine in His hands....
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 10, 2004)

Al - Prayers are on the way for Peyton. Tater Tot will add her to his prayers as well.


----------



## HuntinTom (Sep 10, 2004)

Al, my prayers are added to the other for Peyton and your family - Let us know what they find out Tuesday when you get the chance...


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Sep 10, 2004)

Al,

we'll be praying for your little grandbaby and your family..


----------



## mutt (Sep 10, 2004)

Prayer sent for the baby and family.

mutt


----------



## CAL (Sep 10, 2004)

Al,
Count me in also with prayers for you and very special "Little Person".
God is in control and remember,Isaiah 40;28-31.


----------



## Hoss (Sep 10, 2004)

*Prayers are added*

Count our family in for some prayers.

Hoss


----------



## ramblinrack (Sep 10, 2004)

you have my prayers as well al! i hope everything goes extremely well for peyton, and i'm sure it will! keep us informed my friend.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Sep 10, 2004)

*Prayers are Sent*

Prayers have been said for Peyton and the family. Take care brother Al and let us know if we can help. God Bless


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 10, 2004)

*Prayers Sent Al...*

Let us know how it goes...


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 10, 2004)

Praying for Peyton and family. Hilton


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 10, 2004)

Prayers are on the way. May God Bless.


----------



## gabuckeye (Sep 11, 2004)

Add our prayers to the rest.  Prayer is strong medicine.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Update:*

Just learned Peyton will have her surgery this Friday. Exact time is not known yet.

Thank you all very, very much for the support.

Al


----------



## dbodkin (Sep 14, 2004)

Prayin for her


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Sep 14, 2004)

Will pray for God to use the doctors in the surgery to help little Payton get better. keep us posted Al.


----------



## Woodsong (Sep 14, 2004)

How do I keep missing these posts???  I have been too busy and away from the fire!

Al,
May God be with you, your family, the surgeon, and little Peyton for the surgery.  Having a 7 month old little girl myself I can understand how you all would feel.  Lean on Him.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 18, 2004)

*Update and Praise report*

First, a great big note of thanks to all my Woody's brothers and sisters in Christ.  

Little Peyton did well through the surgery Friday afternoon. They had to go to the ER last night due to her running a high fever and she is still a little on the cranky side, but all looks well. \o/

The surgeon said he had never seen a glandular cyst that big in a child, must less an infant. It was the size of a ping pong ball.

I have got to start another praise report thread of much lesser significance relative to priorities, but none the less worthy of passing along. Had to post this one first!

God bless you all,

Al


----------



## Hardy (Sep 18, 2004)

Glad to hear the surgery was a success. I'll keep praying that she will recover quickly and get well soon.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Sep 18, 2004)

That is great news Al!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PTL!!!!!


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Sep 18, 2004)

*God is Good!*

I'm glad little Peyton is OK!


----------



## HuntinTom (Sep 18, 2004)

That's great news indeed Al!  Thanks for giving us an update...


----------

